# A challenge to you overclockers!!!



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Probably get my ass kicked for this but anyway.........

See my sig 

Show us what you got


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

is this good enough for you pup?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't OC (but I still run WCG on all of my rigs) 
If I raise the FSB 1 mhz above 1333, when I load Windows ... BAM... BSOD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I can't OC (but I still run WCG on all of my rigs)
> If I raise the FSB 1 mhz above 1333, when I load Windows ... BAM... BSOD



  Why?  board?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why?  board?



Zotac Geforce 9300-D-E (Mini-ITX, Geforce 9300 chipset, I think it has 3 phase CPU power regulators.  With my Shuttle [for the whole week it lasted] it was actually a pretty good overclocker, I ran the Q9400 at 3.1ghz with it [with an external 450w PSU, I didn't want to run an OCed quad on the lame PSU it came with].  However, at the time it died it wasn't OCed, I chose the Zotac board and Silverstone case over a replacement Shuttle because that model reportedly had a lot of issues, and I didn't want a more expensive one) I would hope I could at least get 3ghz   Considering that it OCs reasonably well for others over at [H] and got a 65nm Q6600 to 3.2, I don't think this is too unreasonable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Zotac Geforce 9300-D-E (Mini-ITX, Geforce 9300 chipset, I think it has 3 phase CPU power regulators.  With my Shuttle [for the whole week it lasted] it was actually a pretty good overclocker, I ran the Q9400 at 3.1ghz with it [with an external 450w PSU, I didn't want to run an OCed quad on the lame PSU it came with].  However, at the time it died it wasn't OCed, I chose the Zotac board and Silverstone case over a replacement Shuttle because that model reportedly had a lot of issues, and I didn't want a more expensive one) I would hope I could at least get 3ghz   Considering that it OCs reasonably well for others over at [H] and got a 65nm Q6600 to 3.2, I don't think this is too unreasonable.



gotcha now.  But hey, overclocks are not needed to crunch


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2009)

Thread moved to the proper section, please continue


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is this good enough for you pup?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture149.jpg



*WW!*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

Working on some new 24/7 clocks. 

EDIT:

Nope. They are benchable but not stable. Intermittently goes into a hardlock.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Thread moved to the proper section, please continue



Doh......Posted over there on purpose to try to encourage new blood to WCG 

Oh well, c'est la vie


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 27, 2009)

crunshing overclocked


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 27, 2009)

Not sure, but my voltage may be a little high. Stable nonetheless.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

These seem to be good on the temperature end of the scale so I may just leave it this way...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job everyone . So far I've crunched for almost a yea and have yet to see any component degrade


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

My recently applied modest WCG OC (still want to get the Vcore down some):


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

Heya onedub ....

^^ those temps are they on water?!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya onedub ....
> 
> ^^ those temps are they on water?!



Nope no water, just my DK  In the summer my room runs hot, and to balance power I do not run my AC. Now that the cooler weather is here, I run with no heater and the temps are low. Its much easier for me to deal with the cool weather than the heat  

When I have the time I will attempt to drop the Vcore a little more.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Nope no water, just my DK  In the summer my room runs hot, and to balance power I do not run my AC. Now that the cooler weather is here, I run with no heater and the temps are low. Its much easier for me to deal with the cool weather than the heat
> 
> When I have the time I will attempt to drop the Vcore a little more.



Think I should jump on one of these?

http://www.linkecomputer.com/products/1001803/OCZTVEND/OCZ Technology/


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, your temps are great, I run at about that 24/7 on my Q9400 with no ill effects thus far.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Think I should jump on one of these?
> 
> http://www.linkecomputer.com/products/1001803/OCZTVEND/OCZ Technology/



Ive heard they are pretty good coolers, just like the Xig 1283.  @16 its a good price, wasn't there some ridiculous deal on them a few days ago for ~$5 AR?

EDIT: I agree your temps look fine too though. Unless you wanted a change, or an excuse to buy more hardware


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Nope, your temps are great, I run at about that 24/7 on my Q9400 with no ill effects thus far.



Exaclty what I mean. You're getting that on a quad. =/ 


Guess it's time for me to reapply some as5.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Exaclty what I mean. You're getting that on a quad. =/
> 
> 
> Guess it's time for me to reapply some as5.



But I'm at stock clocks @ 1.2v.  And I have a huge CPU cooler:




Not my setup, but the same cooler.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

I love Gemini coolers,  want one next.

Jr why are your idle temps so high ?

Is the ambient temp high??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

It's either the case or the cheap pushpins Panther. Also I'm running passive on the cooler because I'm missing the fanclips


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cable ties my friend, do it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

cable ties FTW


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

:shadedshu

Will see what happens ....

Here's where I am @so far


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats still within tolerance, but get a fan on that thing and temps will DROP big time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Cable ties Shaun, come on!!   What happened to your modder instincts?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

A pretty good over clock for passive though !

After I'm done fiddling I'ma install WCG.

I want 3.6ghz stable at least darn it!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Lotsa temp paranoids in here 

Mid 60's 24/7 on my Allendale for about two and a half years~still crunching away


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2009)

LinX load after fan install and AS5 reapply.

Just glanced at my crunching load and it never breaks 51C.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 27, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Not sure, but my voltage may be a little high. Stable nonetheless.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/wcgoc.jpg


 You can run the voltages safely up to 1.55v on 939 chips. 



[Ion] said:


> But I'm at stock clocks @ 1.2v.  And I have a huge CPU cooler:
> http://tweakers.net/ext/i/productsurvey/5526/4004.jpg
> Not my setup, but the same cooler.


 Oh my, do want on that cooler. That looks even more beast than my TRUE.

Ok well heres mine. Its running warm cause it got hot in my house. AC just turned on cause we just got up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> You can run the voltages safely up to 1.55v on 939 chips.
> 
> Oh my, do want on that cooler. That looks even more beast than my TRUE.
> 
> ...


It's actually not all that impressive for its size as far as coolers go, it's about on par with the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 that I had (but the shape--long vs tall makes it so I can fit a high-performance cooler in a small case).  But considering it was $18 shipped, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> You can run the voltages safely up to 1.55v on 939 chips.



Seems like I got a little ways to go then eh? 
Who knows, maybe after I clean my system a bit, I'll push it a little farther.
I just don't want to short anything out really.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is this good enough for you pup?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture149.jpg




4.1ghz on this voltage from where get this hell chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> 4.1ghz on this voltage from where get this hell chip



From a dear friend of mine who is about to take a trip to Miami to kick my ass and get it back


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Scratch fiddling for now!

Need some new thermal paste, temps shoot up above 80 when under load @ 3.3 ghz D:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Scratch fiddling for now!
> 
> Need some new thermal paste, temps shoot up above 80 when under load @ 3.3 ghz D:



fart on it, that will cure the issue with thermal paste


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> From a dear friend of mine who is about to take a trip to Miami to kick my ass and get it back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

hayder.master said:


>



I got it from Paulieg.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got it from Paulieg.



it is great deal , any other one for me Paulieg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> it is great deal , any other one for me Paulieg



I don't think he'll do that again


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 29, 2009)

How's this?


----------



## MRCL (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll contribute to this thread when I'm at home again. I can't let my q6600 run on stock clocks, this would be cruel


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> How's this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/cruchingfolding.jpg



Quite good!  That's the same voltage that I run at for stock speeds on my Q9400 (Zotac board doesn't allow overvolting, I'll try to OC later today now that I have Windows 7)  Don't run the F@H viewer, it reduces the PPD of the F@H client by almost 50% and also drastically slows down the WCG client.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Quite good!  That's the same voltage that I run at for stock speeds on my Q9400 (Zotac board doesn't allow overvolting, I'll try to OC later today now that I have Windows 7)  Don't run the F@H viewer, it reduces the PPD of the F@H client by almost 50% and also drastically slows down the WCG client.



the viewers are normally not shown, I just have them up in the SS to show they are running. But yeah, 1 hour OCCT 3.0 stable with no lock-up's, the voltage pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think he'll do that again




it should be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

I wonder what's going through Pauls head when hereads this.

Something like. "I'm gonna fry that damn Chicken Patty"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2009)

LMAO! Well CP, I'm ready for that "thing". Can't get above 3.8Ghz with under 1.28v on this e5200. Been trying for nearly 3 weeks now.

Here's my new 24/7 with temps/volts in mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Shaun, worry no further.  Latest it goes out will be Monday


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wonder what's going through Pauls head when hereads this.
> 
> Something like. "I'm gonna fry that damn Chicken Patty"




after he read this i think he going calling 911 and tell them this guy stolen my cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> after he read this i think he going calling 911 and tell them this guy stolen my cpu



shhhhh
Don't give him ideas.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> shhhhh
> Don't give him ideas.


if he don't think something worst


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> if he don't think something worst



hope not!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cable ties my friend, do it



+1 on this. Zipties are your friend, and do a damn good job holding a fan on a heatsink


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

When I first joined here I made a challenge to anyone who could beat my score on a given CPU would have my farm for a week.I got no response,so I bring it up again.This is a I920 CO @ 3.8
If you can beat my 7 day score on any 920 you can have my farm for a week.You pick the start and end.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

Beat as in points or results?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

points doesn't matter.Results must be MD.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you wait til I get me a 6 core?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> points doesn't matter.Results must be MD.



That was why I asked because the results are all over the map due to inconsistent work unit sizes.

I've been running HCMD exclusively for a few weeks to turn the badge blue and my results output is all over the place.

I quite liked DDD when they had it as work units were small, consistent in size, and ran cooler than other projects.

I think I cranked out about 65000 of those so I can just imagine what your herd would do.


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Can you wait til I get me a 6 core?




6 core??????????

Why?   Just get an i7 Quad and you've got as good as eight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> 6 core??????????
> 
> Why?   Just get an i7 Quad and you've got as good as eight.



I think he means i9: 6 cores with HT (so 12 threads!)
RAMMIE, do I get extra time with your farm if I can beat your i7 with a C2Q?


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think he means i9: 6 cores with HT (so 12 threads!)
> RAMMIE, do I get extra time with your farm if I can beat your i7 with a C2Q?



I don't think that's going to happen as I've OC'd my C2Q quite a bit and it doesn't come close to touching the i7.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I think he means i9: 6 cores with HT (so 12 threads!)
> RAMMIE, do I get extra time with your farm if I can beat your i7 with a C2Q?


sure but all I see is pentium and celeron.
In a week I'll throw a p4 challenge at you.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> That was why I asked because the results are all over the map due to inconsistent work unit sizes.
> 
> I've been running HCMD exclusively for a few weeks to turn the badge blue and my results output is all over the place.
> 
> ...



You can see that my results are all over too.That machine only runs MD.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

See my system specs 
The P4s aren't mine, so I have no way of controlling how much they are on (but I believe they are still on 24/7)
Maybe a C2Q challenge for those of us who can't afford i7s


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> See my system specs
> The P4s aren't mine, so I have no way of controlling how much they are on (but I believe they are still on 24/7)
> Maybe a C2Q challenge for those of us who can't afford i7s



I'll take your quad on.This is a q6600.You name the start and end date.7 days most points win.If I win you give your points to CP.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I'll take your quad on.This is a q6600.You name the start and end date.7 days most points win.If I win you give your points to CP.



What's the clock speed?  I'm only able to run my Q9400 at 2733mhz, any higher and the computer fails to boot (stupid Zotac board.  I guess that's what I get for going ITX )
Best case scenario, I get 12k PPD on the quad, usually no more than about 10-11k 
Maybe I don't want to take you on then


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What's the clock speed?  I'm only able to run my Q9400 at 2733mhz, any higher and the computer fails to boot (stupid Zotac board.  I guess that's what I get for going ITX )
> Best case scenario, I get 12k PPD on the quad, usually no more than about 10-11k
> Maybe I don't want to take you on then



You can run at any speed you think it takes to win.I reserve the same.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> When I first joined here I made a challenge to anyone who could beat my score on a given CPU would have my farm for a week.I got no response,so I bring it up again.This is a I920 CO @ 3.8
> If you can beat my 7 day score on any 920 you can have my farm for a week.You pick the start and end.



Just to make sure I understand at the end of 7 days I can pick between any of my i7 920 or do I need to designate one now?


----------



## mrsemi (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright, finally getting around to overclocking the I7.  Got it watercooled, I don't think I have a good seat but...

Props to this guy for making the first jump painless.

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/22106-core-i7-overclocking-guide-beginners.html

I'll do some more reading but crunching and benching Prime 95 at 35 low core and 62 high seems like a pretty good start.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Just to make sure I understand at the end of 7 days I can pick between any of my i7 920 or do I need to designate one now?



you can pick any 920.You can't mix and match over the week.The winning format will be a WCG device statistics screen like i posted above.You pick the start and end date beyond today.I only have the 1 CO.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok sounds like fun, lets start Sunday and end on Saturday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> You can run at any speed you think it takes to win.I reserve the same.



I can't go higher than 2733 mhz.  I guess there is no point entering, I stand no chance


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Ok sounds like fun, lets start Sunday and end on Saturday.


You're on!May the better CPU win.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

i bet he will put his proc on DICE for a week


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Using an energy effciant processor so expect lots of wcg action from me!

CPUZ reports 0.950 volts when I idle at 3 ghz and 1.050 when underload : ]


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i bet he will put his proc on DICE for a week



Cascade will be an option,no dice or LN.Gotta go to work every day.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Cascade will be an option,no dice or LN.Gotta go to work every day.



yeah,i know, was just a joke... but it was clear, as you were dead serious about reaching clocks way beyond 4.2


----------



## LoneWolf_53 (Oct 31, 2009)

What's Cascade RAMMIE?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> What's Cascade RAMMIE?



Not mine.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=237197


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

LoneWolf_53 said:


> What's Cascade RAMMIE?



should be a -100 dual stage. better than DICE.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 8, 2009)

Well RAMMIE here are my numbers, they are not what I was hoping for but this is what I ended up with.


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 8, 2009)

I have me winning 
Rammie  228979
MetalRacer 212980

Nice run though and thanks for playing.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 9, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> I have me winning
> Rammie  228979
> MetalRacer 212980
> 
> Nice run though and thanks for playing.



Congratulations on the winning score and it was certainly my pleasure competing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Mike, did you run that thing on DICE the whole week or something


----------

